# Progesterone, Hcg, and help from you fabulous ladies... please :)



## lilmackate

Hello ladies I am hoping to get your input! :) SO I sadly suffered 4 losses but because we thought it was the quality of my eggs the FS put me on Clomid... well I got a positive test at 7dpo and at 8dpo my beta was 10... well went back 3 days later it was 70 then I went back 2days later and it was 243.6...
so it was
8dpo 10
11dpo 70 progesterone was 36
13dpo 243.6 progesterone 57.7
I really felt myself O from both sides and before my PG test was positive I told my mom that I knew I was pregnant and that I think it's twins... My question is what were your hcg levels and I am really interested in your progesterone levels my are climbing... pretty high and my hcg is highish I do know it's still at the high in for a singleton pregnancy it's a little above ave. (beta base) from a twin pregnancy and it's a little below average for triplets ( I don't think 3 though) I am just the type a person I like to compare (even though I know you can't and that u/s is the only diagnosis) results and I find it intersting... My scan is in two long weeks so I won't know anything until then... anyways please help any and all information would be fantastic!!! :) oh and I am just now 4weeks today (friday 14dpo)
Thanks Ladies!!! :) :flower::flower:


----------



## Ebony84

Hi there, to be honest I have not got a clue on the hcg levels in a twin pregnancy..but what I have learnt is that in a twin pregnancy the pregnancy symptoms are doubled because of the high level of hcg..when I was having my son I had very mild symptoms where as on this pregnancy I felt awful...extremely tired very sick and always hungry, even waking early hours to eat!!! Some days I didn't have the energy to get out of bed and took a week off work.. I put it down to the fact that I was older (my son is 14 this year) But then the U/S showed two !!!! And it all became clear.
My Symptoms started around week 6 now I'm 16 weeks and I feel 100% better, much more energy & no sickness..but still hungry all the time though. The symptoms started to ease around week 12. Sorry couldn't be much help.
Good luck with the scan keep us posted.
Gayle x :flower:


----------



## ni2ki

Wow, i didnt understand any of that sorry, didnt want to read and run, i have no twins in family, husband and i were protected and i even went to hospital for emergency pill, few days later i was pregnant, few days later really poorly, few more days had emergency scan and found out im having identical twins. I dont understand clomid or anything? Kind of nieve with all of that. But i wish you all the best x


----------



## mamato2more

Not sure on the hcg, she did not pull them because she did an ultrasound to confirm two, but my progesterone, which is usually on the low side, like 15, at nine weeks was in the high 60's..That blew me away!


----------



## Mamamirfy

I can't remember my progesternone levels but my HCG at 14dpo was 308 and I am pregnant with twins.


----------



## lilmackate

Thanks ladies I just feel like I know there are two...its a weird feeling I have. I will be more shocked at my scan if there is just one lol. My scan is the 11th so I have to wait 13 more days to find out ahhhh :)


----------



## AmandaAnn

My hcg at 19 and 21 dpo was about 1200 and about 2400, progesterone was 41...they told me I ovulated from both sides (as opposed to 2 eggs from 1). Clomid babies. Good luck!


----------



## lilmackate

Thank you! Wow my progesterone at 3 weeks 6 days was 57.7.... And hcg 243.6 I really am thinking two we shall see at my scan :)


----------



## lilmackate

Bump....anyone else? :)


----------



## twinmummy06

no idea about numbers but i wanted to wish you good luck for your scan. 
will be interesting to see the result xxx


----------



## lilmackate

Thank you so much sweetie! P.s. I love your avatar picture...too funny and cute! :)


----------



## twinmummy06

typical males right :haha:


----------



## lilmackate

Lol yup that sounds about right..... Did they say "mommy look what I can do!" Lol


----------



## deinekatze

do let us know! It would be informative for when I get pregnant too...hopefully soon!:mrgreen:


----------



## lilmackate

Thank you sweetie Iwill for sure give an update.


----------



## lilmackate

Welp I'm just waiting for my results for my bloods today...i really wish I'd get an ultra sound like now!
I would love more opinions :)


----------



## deinekatze

lilmackate said:


> Welp I'm just waiting for my results for my bloods today...i really wish I'd get an ultra sound like now!
> I would love more opinions :)

bitting my own nails for you :wacko:


----------



## lilmackate

Thanks sweetie! No matter what one two.....i hope everything looks awesome! :) thanks for supporting me.


----------



## monalisa81

congrats for the BFP and good luck with the scan hun!


----------



## lilmackate

Yay my babies sac the doctor saw the yolk too! Lol cayden said "where mommy..... the hole?" Lol I measured exactly 5wks!, also the sac measured 7mm.
 



Attached Files:







2011-03-04 09.41.35.jpg
File size: 44 KB
Views: 11


----------



## deinekatze

lilmackate said:


> Yay my babies sac the doctor saw the yolk too! Lol cayden said "where mommy..... the hole?" Lol I measured exactly 5wks!, also the sac measured 7mm.

awww how cute!!! 

Congrats again!!!!!
:baby::baby::baby::baby:


----------



## lilmackate

Thank you!


----------



## OULINA

lilmackate said:


> Yay my babies sac the doctor saw the yolk too! Lol cayden said "where mommy..... the hole?" Lol I measured exactly 5wks!, also the sac measured 7mm.

:happydance:CONGRATULATIONS!!!:happydance:

WOW!!sweety Im so happy for you ...its been a while since i visited bnb ...i was thinking of you so i looked you up since you where and still are one of my favourite people in bnb ....:hugs: i might not have much free time to get in bnb and reply to your threads but that doesnt mean i stoped praying for you ...
im so excited for you i wish you the best healthiest happiest 9 months ever !!!:hugs:

:yipee: yipee im so excited !!:yipee:


----------



## LLbean

so it is confirmed it is only one?


----------



## lilmackate

OULINA said:


> lilmackate said:
> 
> 
> Yay my babies sac the doctor saw the yolk too! Lol cayden said "where mommy..... the hole?" Lol I measured exactly 5wks!, also the sac measured 7mm.
> 
> :happydance:CONGRATULATIONS!!!:happydance:
> 
> WOW!!sweety Im so happy for you ...its been a while since i visited bnb ...i was thinking of you so i looked you up since you where and still are one of my favourite people in bnb ....:hugs: i might not have much free time to get in bnb and reply to your threads but that doesnt mean i stoped praying for you ...
> im so excited for you i wish you the best healthiest happiest 9 months ever !!!:hugs:
> 
> :yipee: yipee im so excited !!:yipee:Click to expand...

You know I think you are just the sweetest! When I started the gallery you were the first to get on :)i never forgot you seeing "something"on my 6dpo test that was exciting! :hug: to you I love you to pieces!
Ps I, have a journal now.... Gallery o beanie baby lol


----------



## lilmackate

Yes maam only one and I was happy with that lol two frightened me :) I would have been happy either way though! Thanks for checking :)


----------



## LLbean

lilmackate said:


> Yes maam only one and I was happy with that lol two frightened me :) I would have been happy either way though! Thanks for checking :)

:winkwink:

and you saw a line 6DPO? Man that is exciting!!!! hmmmm maybe Monday I can get excited too!!!!


----------



## lilmackate

I saw the line at 7dpo night but it was a real squinter then 8dpo morning it was clear as day!! :)


----------



## LLbean

lilmackate said:


> I saw the line at 7dpo night but it was a real squinter then 8dpo morning it was clear as day!! :)

oh please oh please oh please!!!!\\:D/


----------

